# baleledge plastic wrap



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

Just curious is one plastic brand better than the other for wrapping ?

How about Sigma plastic wrap ?

thanks


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I toured Norflex which makes Agri Seal bale film a couple months ago.It was pretty amazing how bale film is made.One of the keys to good bale film is that the thickness does not vary.i think most co's gaurantee it doesn't vary more then 5%.They just installed a new machine and as we were watching it was within 0.5 %..pretty amazing to watch little plastic beads melted,blown,run around a bunch of rollers,cut and tac added then placed on a roll in under 1 minute??


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

robert23239 said:


> Just curious is one plastic brand better than the other for wrapping ?
> How about Sigma plastic wrap ?
> thanks


There is tremendous variation in both price and quality of bale wrap. Your selection among the available choices will depend on what type of bales, and what type of wrapping you are attempting to do. Inline wrapping round bales is by far the least demanding on film, so a less expensive product will likely suffice. Individually wrapping large squares, especially high density 3x4 bales, is entirely different and very demanding. Only the very highest quality wrap will do. It has been my experience that there are only two, both imported films, that can handle this job.


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

I've had the best luck with Ultra 5 by Tytan. We individually wrap 3x3's and at the amount of layers I put on I can do 36 bales per two rolls. Many times I never get off the tractor until I need to reload. That right there is priceless. Save money on your wife's next vehicle or a remodel job for the house, not your silage film needs. What I've used of Supergrass would be equal in the tear-through department but I don't feel has as much tack agent as Ultra 5 which is what adheres and seals the finished product.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We use " flavor seal "also branded "Titian". Can anyone tell me who makes it and where it is made ??


----------

